# Has anyone here ever used the Ballista Penetrating Bolt Gun from bunnyrancher.com?



## Kimi BK

Has anyone ever used the Ballista Penetrating Bolt Gun from bunnyrancher.com?

Since most of the captive bolt guns we've found have been several hundred dollars, this $65 contraption sounds too good to be true... I think it would be easier for me to stomach than blunt force or broomstick, etc.. neck breaking methods.  We have chickens and will be processing our first roos in a couple weeks, and are looking into getting rabbits (after we build ourselves a house -- maybe later this year).

It seems like a relatively easy method for beginners like us...


----------



## Alasgun

I have no direct experience with this tool however as a Machinist i will say, the illustrations lead me to believe it’s well made and the simple design should be user friendly. That’s a lot of Machine work for $65.00 too!


----------



## promiseacres

Looks much nicer than a broomstick. Let me know if you get one.


----------



## Baymule

I used a stick to the back of the neck. It broke their neck.


----------



## Kimi BK

We went ahead and ordered it.  I'll let you know how it goes.  We won't be using it on rabbits any time soon (don't have rabbits yet), so our first reports will be re: chickens...


----------



## Baymule

Just because we kill and eat the animals we raise doesn't mean that we do not care deeply for them. Of course we want to quickest most humane process for them. I use a killing cone for the chickens, it is quick and the most humane I found. I hope this bolt gun works well for you and meets your expectations. You may start something here and others may use one too.


----------



## farmerjan

I hope that the bolt gun works for the chickens.... but the fastest most humane way is to stick them in the cone and quick cut the throat for a good bleed out.  The cone keeps them from flopping around and bruising the meat too. Are you going to put them in the cone then use the gun?  Then cut the throat?  They have too small a head/brain for me to see where it will be useable for a chicken.


----------



## Alasgun

Agree on the cone for birds, that quick bleed out is important. Back in the day, neck wringing accomplished the task handily if you didn’t mind watch them jumping around in the yard. 
i can understand the squeamishness some may have about that!


----------



## Kimi BK

Thank you all.  Yes, we are plannng to use a cone and use the bolt gun, quickly followed by bleed-out.  We helped a neighbor harvest a few birds -- she is "certified humane" which required the bolt gun before bleed-out.  Hers was a non-penetrating gun and the ones we looked at were hundreds of dollars.  

This is a video of the ballista used on a chicken in a killing cone. BunnyRancher.com video


----------



## farmerjan

Interesting video.  I cannot say that I find it any more humane than the simple quick act of cutting the throat and the bird bleeding out immediately.  But, to each his own and to those that must follow the certified  humane rules.  I hate killing anything, but it is a part of life and raising animals for food.


----------



## Ridgetop

Butchering day was always Mac and Cheese day for us.  Has to be done, but never pleasant.


----------



## HornyToadAcres

Very interested in your experience. I have wrung chicken's necks (culls going to dogs). Hubby does a cone and cut if we are eating them. I have solemnly sworn to myself that I *will* butcher the rabbits but having an efficient and humane way to do it is great. So far, of all the videos I've watched, I will have to use the broomstick as it looks most efficient but an efficient inexpensive bolt would be great.


----------



## HornyToadAcres

Oh my, just watched bunny video and definitely getting one.
They are currently out of stock so I put myself on the mailing list.


----------



## Niele da Kine

We had a spring loaded blade at the bottom of the cone which worked a treat.  Put the chicken in the cone and pull the cord and the blade would take off their head.  The blade and spring were from the hardware store.  The blade started out as a hand held weeding tool and the spring was one of the heaviest ones they had in their box of assorted springs.  The blade was pulled back and held back by a clip with a cord tied to it.  This was made before digital cameras so I don't have a picture of it, but I'm sure most anyone could figure it out if they wanted to make one.


----------



## Finnie

Niele da Kine said:


> We had a spring loaded blade at the bottom of the cone which worked a treat.  Put the chicken in the cone and pull the cord and the blade would take off their head.  The blade and spring were from the hardware store.  The blade started out as a hand held weeding tool and the spring was one of the heaviest ones they had in their box of assorted springs.  The blade was pulled back and held back by a clip with a cord tied to it.  This was made before digital cameras so I don't have a picture of it, but I'm sure most anyone could figure it out if they wanted to make one.


I’m sure no one is putting their fingers up inside that cone, but just the thought of a spring loaded blade is giving me the willies! 😱


----------



## Niele da Kine

Finnie said:


> I’m sure no one is putting their fingers up inside that cone, but just the thought of a spring loaded blade is giving me the willies! 😱


The chicken guillotine may be less risky than a caged bolt gun since it's stationary.  Kinda like the difference between a chop saw and a circular saw.  Both are basically the same tool, but one is set in one place and the other isn't.  The spring loaded blade would only be set right before use and it was set without fingers getting anywhere near the front of the blade.  It was a home built tool, though, I don't know of anyplace that sells them.   Maybe the folks at bunnyrancher.com can build some of them?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Considering i am the one that process most of the animals this is so easy to use and less of a pain the my typical way. Will be looking into.


----------



## Tre3hugger

Just ordered one of these guns. They are back in stock people!! Can't wait to try it out. Stiull no one on here had used on rabbits?


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Tre3hugger said:


> Just ordered one of these guns. They are back in stock people!! Can't wait to try it out. Stiull no one on here had used on rabbits?


I believe I read that several members  liked them very well, but that was quite a while  ago...


----------



## Tre3hugger

B&B Happy goats said:


> I believe I read that several members  liked them very well, but that was quite a while  ago...


I will be sure to update once I use it. I will probably try it out on some Cornish x chickens next week or so. And rabbits in about 9 weeks!


----------



## ShepherdLake25

I have had a Ballista for about two years, to use in the event of an emergency with one of our small breed pet rabbits we raise if things went badly and we couldn't get to a vet quickly enough to alleviate suffering.  One of my daughters wanted to try a meat rabbit 4-H project, so I figured we could put the Ballista to use and decide if we were a family who enjoyed eating rabbit meat.  If used on young rabbits, it seems to work pretty well.  We followed the enclosed instructions to a T.  I have had to "hit" them with it multiple times on multiple occasions.  There is a lot more kicking and spasming than I expected.  I attempted to order the larger model for some larger, older rabbits because the Ballista wasn't cutting it but they no longer stock the larger model.  I am not happy with the results, because I usually had to resort to hitting them on the back of the head to finish the job.  It was not the pain-free, stress-free method we had hoped it would be.  Initially, it seemed to work well, but it has become less effective over time, despite careful cleaning and maintenance.  

I joined the forum to get some advice on finding an air gun to purchase for dispatching the meat rabbits instead of using the Ballista, because we do not find it to be humane.  I will keep it for the smaller breed rabbits we raise (for emergencies) but want to find faster and cleaner for dispatching the meat rabbits.


----------



## Tre3hugger

ShepherdLake25 said:


> I have had a Ballista for about two years, to use in the event of an emergency with one of our small breed pet rabbits we raise if things went badly and we couldn't get to a vet quickly enough to alleviate suffering.  One of my daughters wanted to try a meat rabbit 4-H project, so I figured we could put the Ballista to use and decide if we were a family who enjoyed eating rabbit meat.  If used on young rabbits, it seems to work pretty well.  We followed the enclosed instructions to a T.  I have had to "hit" them with it multiple times on multiple occasions.  There is a lot more kicking and spasming than I expected.  I attempted to order the larger model for some larger, older rabbits because the Ballista wasn't cutting it but they no longer stock the larger model.  I am not happy with the results, because I usually had to resort to hitting them on the back of the head to finish the job.  It was not the pain-free, stress-free method we had hoped it would be.  Initially, it seemed to work well, but it has become less effective over time, despite careful cleaning and maintenance.
> 
> I joined the forum to get some advice on finding an air gun to purchase for dispatching the meat rabbits instead of using the Ballista, because we do not find it to be humane.  I will keep it for the smaller breed rabbits we raise (for emergencies) but want to find faster and cleaner for dispatching the meat rabbits.


Wow ok thank you that is very informative. What size were the meat rabbits you have been having problems with?


----------



## ShepherdLake25

Tre3hugger said:


> Wow ok thank you that is very informative. What size were the meat rabbits you have been having problems with?


They are about 10 lbs.  The 6 lb rabbits were easier, but still not always quick and clean.


----------



## Tre3hugger

That makes me feel a LITTLE better. I am planning to process my rabbits at 8-10 weeks or 4-5 lbs. I think I read that the ballista is rated for rabbits up to 12 pounds so 10 is the high end of that spectrum. I'd imagine the skulls are quite a bit thicker then.
 Hopefully the gun will be at least enough to stun them for bleed out. I plan on immediately slicing the neck after applying the bolt. I will be sure to post on this forum about my experiences with it. Thank you so much for sharing your experiences.


----------



## Rabbitsbysara

So I have used the broomstick on a few rabbits, small young rabbits not a full grown rabbit yet. I actually sold some rabbits for dog food to someone and they asked me to dispatch first. Since then I culled 2 as well. It is not fun for small rabbits, and they definitely move around alot after. Death throws? Like how a chicken will still move around after its head is cut off. I think no matter how you cull you will still have some moving, hopping, flopping. I agree it is rough. I was thinking I need a piece of rebar instead of the fat broomstick. I am going to be butchering rabbits soon, I swear. I have 3 I reserved growing out now. Plus I have a doe my dog carried around in his mouth and she can't have babies. She is on the list too. Honestly I'm more worried about the actual butchering than the dispatching. I can do that part, my daughter helped me!


----------



## Tre3hugger

Rabbitsbysara said:


> So I have used the broomstick on a few rabbits, small young rabbits not a full grown rabbit yet. I actually sold some rabbits for dog food to someone and they asked me to dispatch first. Since then I culled 2 as well. It is not fun for small rabbits, and they definitely move around alot after. Death throws? Like how a chicken will still move around after its head is cut off. I think no matter how you cull you will still have some moving, hopping, flopping. I agree it is rough. I was thinking I need a piece of rebar instead of the fat broomstick. I am going to be butchering rabbits soon, I swear. I have 3 I reserved growing out now. Plus I have a doe my dog carried around in his mouth and she can't have babies. She is on the list too. Honestly I'm more worried about the actual butchering than the dispatching. I can do that part, my daughter helped me!


I have done a few using a pellet gun. I think, like you said, death throes are an inevitable action of the nervous system's last hurrah. I am hoping the bolt gun is quick and easy for all involved.


----------



## HornyToadAcres

We have used the broomstick method and then got a ballista. We were disappointed with the results. More "throes". I think we will go back to broomstick using a large dowel rod. The little machine itself is impressive - very well made - so I don't know why it doesn't work better. If we were more experienced, I would just knock them on the head to stun them really well and then slit the throat like I saw in one video.


----------



## Tre3hugger

HornyToadAcres said:


> We have used the broomstick method and then got a ballista. We were disappointed with the results. More "throes". I think we will go back to broomstick using a large dowel rod. The little machine itself is impressive - very well made - so I don't know why it doesn't work better. If we were more experienced, I would just knock them on the head to stun them really well and then slit the throat like I saw in one video.


Appreciate your insight. What size/age rabbits were you dispatching?


----------



## misfitmorgan

DH just dispatches by holding the back legs and the neck, then gently but quickly pulling.  It breaks their neck and then he slits their throat. There are no death throws I recall ever seeing. The positioning for it is, holding a rabbit like normal, reversed on your arm, the supporting arm holds the back legs above the hocks and the off hand wraps around the neck from the back. The rabbits dont even freak out, even those not used to being held. It's all very calm and non-stressful for the rabbits and humans alike.


----------



## secuono

When I had chickens, ducks and rabbits, I used a 1/2" rebar to broomstick the rabbits. I wouldn't say it breaks their neck, moreso rips/disconnects the chord and joints apart. Either way, dead right away. 
The birds, I used an axe. Cutting the throat is not the most humane, period. Removing the head/disconnecting head from body or obliterating the head with a mallet or gun are the most humane methods for any animal. 
Problem with broomstick is bruising, but thinner rebar would help or using the rabbit popper/hopper or w/e it was called. It was metal bent in a V and it could hang animal by feet afterwards to gut it.
Thought about getting a bolt gun, but thinking about the spring eventually wearing or stories of people not pulling it properly and things going awry stopped me.


----------



## misfitmorgan

For birds we cut the sides of the neck where the large arteries are, it is not instant but they pass out in a few seconds from blood loss. We have tried cutting the head clean off and since we hang it seems to actually take longer/be more struggle. Also I dont think I would want to feel someone cutting my head off, passing out seems more humane to me. I agree an axe is most humane, I always have the fear of that one time there was movement when you already swung and also the flapping all over after the deed.


----------



## secuono

misfitmorgan said:


> For birds we cut the sides of the neck where the large arteries are, it is not instant but they pass out in a few seconds from blood loss. We have tried cutting the head clean off and since we hang it seems to actually take longer/be more struggle. Also I dont think I would want to feel someone cutting my head off, passing out seems more humane to me. I agree an axe is most humane, I always have the fear of that one time there was movement when you already swung and also the flapping all over after the deed.


I used a wide board and two long, slightly bent nails close together on one end. Slip neck between nails and turn nails to "lock in", then pull on legs until neck is stretched out fully. 
Getting the aim right took practice, sharpening the axe was also very important. They're all quite dull fresh from a store.


----------



## HornyToadAcres

misfitmorgan said:


> DH just dispatches by holding the back legs and the neck, then gently but quickly pulling.  It breaks their neck and then he slits their throat. There are no death throws I recall ever seeing. The positioning for it is, holding a rabbit like normal, reversed on your arm, the supporting arm holds the back legs above the hocks and the off hand wraps around the neck from the back. The rabbits dont even freak out, even those not used to being held. It's all very calm and non-stressful for the rabbits and humans alike.


That's exactly what we want it to be like.


----------



## HornyToadAcres

Tre3hugger said:


> Appreciate your insight. What size/age rabbits were you dispatching?


Without checking for exactness, one batch was about 14 weeks and dressed out about 4 lbs and the other was about 12 weeks and dressed out to about 3 lbs.


----------



## Tre3hugger

HornyToadAcres said:


> Without checking for exactness, one batch was about 14 weeks and dressed out about 4 lbs and the other was about 12 weeks and dressed out to about 3 lbs.


Thanks so much for the info


----------



## Tre3hugger

Got a chance to use my bolt gun yesterday for the first time. Overall I was very pleased with it. I processed 9, 10ish week old rabbits ranging from 4.5-6 pounds. Of the 9, one screamed after the bolt before I could decapitate it.

 Some observations: I think with the right placement the gun will work EVERY TIME. The screamer I got was early on (my 3rd of the day). I certainly got more proficient placing the rabbit/gun with a little practice. After the screamer I started swishing around the bolt before removing it from the skull to fully scramble the brain. I think this helps ensure senselessness and gives a tiny bit of lee way with placement. Also, I believe that immediate decapitation after bolting is the way to go. If I would have done that with the screamer, well, it wouldn't have screamed.

Long story short I would recommend the bolt gun. Yesterday was my first time using it ever and the first time processing a batch of my own rabbits. After watching the video on the bunny rancher website a dozen or so times I felt as ready as I was going to feel. It seemed to me that it was lights out for the buns before they even knew what hit them. No odd positions on the ground or lifting into a popper. I will not be seeking alternate methods and for now will continue with the Ballista as my go to dispatch method for rabbits, followed by immediate removal of the head.


----------



## Legamin

Kimi BK said:


> Has anyone ever used the Ballista Penetrating Bolt Gun from bunnyrancher.com?
> 
> Since most of the captive bolt guns we've found have been several hundred dollars, this $65 contraption sounds too good to be true... I think it would be easier for me to stomach than blunt force or broomstick, etc.. neck breaking methods.  We have chickens and will be processing our first roos in a couple weeks, and are looking into getting rabbits (after we build ourselves a house -- maybe later this year).
> 
> It seems like a relatively easy method for beginners like us...


With a captive bolt stunner you are basically handling a firearm.  I have heard of them being used for rabbits and chickens but they are most certainly overkill.  This is swatting a fly with a sledgehammer.
I have found a firm grasp behind the front legs and the head slipped between a purpose cut ‘U’ -headboard to hold the cut mark in place and a very sharp knife to be the most consistent, reliable method with the least damage to the meat.  If the rabbit is not in complete control when the final blow comes you can lose fingers or at least destroy more meat than necessary.  Having a row of nooses that you can slip the rear feet into to complete a proper bleed out is essential to have pre-prepared.  If the meat is not fully bled out your customers will get a reddish/brownish ‘juice’ during cooking and an ‘earthy’ flavor.  Properly bled meat is brightly flavored and takes on spices and vegetables cooked with it without a distortion of the ‘fresh meat flavor’.  I would recommend dissecting the next rabbit you kill and become VERY familiar with orbit, neck attachment and brain stem position.  This will help if you decide to go with a stunner.  Also, make sure your non-gun holding hand is well away from where the bolt is traveling…same with legs, feet, wife…etc.
I use a 9mm captive bolt gun (‘Blitz’ brand by name) for harvesting sheep, goat, cow (and it is so reliable and humane that I will use it on my dog when that time comes).  It is utterly instant when done right and very reliable.  And yes, a good quality stunner will cost $380-$1200…but remember…it IS a firearm.  That bolt can break and continue on it’s path for hundreds of feet.  The cheapest brand is not always the most frugal.  I am not familiar with the ballista.  If it is purpose made for rabbits it may be the best one out there..price is only a guide.
That’s my two cents.  I’ve seen it done and done the deed many times and if you have a ‘jig’ in place to control movement you are already half way done.


----------

